# New guy



## Harley2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hello everyone. I'm from Western/foothill portion of NC. This site was reference by a few others and I hope to join in and learn more about ND area.

I'd hope to be a guest of ND next year for a week of duck hunting and enoy then area. I also hope to share some stores from NC area and maybe a chime in on a discussion from time to time.

Here are a few pics from a good NC for myself





:beer: [/img]


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome :beer:


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

WELCOME, ENJOY THE SITE, ITS A GREAT ONE!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Welcome :welcome:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:welcome: must be nice to live down in NASCAR Country :lol:


----------



## Harley2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

if I had my camera...Greg Biffle and Mark Martin's tractor trailers / car haulers are parked next door to my office right now. there is a decal shop next door and they must be redoing the trailers.

Been to a few races and live near legendary Hickory Motor Speedway which was starting grounds for quite a few drivers.

Really like the :beer: icon. Glad to see ND guys enoy a cold one also


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

cool... whats the weather like there this morning? Snowing and blowing a bit here. You must be able to ride HD year round down there aye? Take a ride for us NoDak'ers.


----------



## Harley2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

Past two-three weeks been VERY warm. Lows in the high30's up to 40's. Highs around 60-68. Its driving me nuts personally. I'm want some cold /cooler weather to duck hunt in. It topped out at 72 friday during our hunt.

Far as riding we can ride about all year. Winter months it does it cold and snow from time to time, but usually can ride atleast one weekend every month.

I'm starting to plan a ride in NW part of county. Probably be starting in Denever and heading North, West and all about for a week or so. 
Possible route is something like this during June /July of 06


Past three years we covered:

NC to key west and back: SE

Bangor, MA to NC NE


Denver to Vince Beach. SW

Hopefully work still stay good and we'll make this year's trip happen.

Jon


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Right On... thanks for the pics. Heck you just as well hit Sturgis if you are that close. My longest best ride is when I rode to Alaska and back in 2000, it was a 6300 mile round trip from here. Have fun and enjoy the site.


----------



## Harley2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

My boss and group rode from Washington St. to Alaska and took boat back down to washington. Boss and two others rode to Arctic Circle as a crazy side trip.

Believe they were gone for 3weeks. Ok, I better get some work done.

:lol:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Welcome! My longest ride was probably less than ten miles, just down to South Fargo. :wink: Can't really ride an R6 during the winter here in North Dakota, it wouldn't be the best idea ever. :idiot: Those tires are not exactly made for snow. I guess I may have gone on a little longer ride with my dado, just like thirty miles, he has a Nighthawk.


----------



## Harley2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

30 miles...nice ride 

I rode one of those death rockets once (borrowed a buddies) and bought it back broken. Gravel in the turn and 60+MPH did not handle well. Just glad I didn't do that while 135MPH test I did.

I vowed to never get on that style of bike again. Luckly I had full face helmet on and my leather chaps and jacket. Wore holes through the leather in knees and ground the metal jacket buttons down to nothing. I had road rash on knees, spot on my side where jacket lifted up and my hands (no gloves)

I walked away and spend $3500 in the long run.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Harley2003- Ouch!! Glad it wasn't serious. I don't personally own a bike but I'd like to get one. One of my buddies has a 2005 sportster 1200 custom. Great bike and then a few others have crotch rockets. I think i'm better on 4 wheels. :lol: 
:beer:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

And _that_ my friend, is why he started out with _this_ bike!!! A Kawasaki Ninja 250. He actually had two of them, in his junior year of high school. The first one, which is the one in the picture, was totaled. He was just riding down the street one day, and a soccer mom broad-sided him in a Suburban. The one time I tell him to be very careful! You see, I was leaving on a plane to Jamaica, and I said, "Don't do anything stupid!" It wasn't his fault, and that is what his helmet and jacket were for! Trust me-after the accident, he retired his cheap crotch rocket gloves, and bought a pair of Icons, those gloves are tough stuff. He's actually had two pairs, his first I don't have a picture of-they were black and only went up to his wrist, they got stolen. He also has a new Icon jacket on the way, it's white too. Check out the new gloves, there are metal plates on the fingers too.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I hope when you take your trip you include the Beartooth Highway and if time permits the Chief Joseph Scenic Byway as well when in Montana and Wyoming. The Beartooth was called America's Most Beautiful Highway by Charles Kuralt.

Next summer I'm taking the Goldwing from Grand Forks to Sherman, Texas and then to High Point, NC before heading home. Any suggestions on where to take some rides in North Carolina?

My brother wants me to bring my clubs so we can play Pinehurst #2.

[siteimg]3362[/siteimg]


----------



## Harley2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

redlabel...nice rack on your bike. Far as NC you'll want to ride the Blue Ridge Parkway some for sure. Try and hit the 'viaduct' (spelling is off)

Road in western NC called snakes tail which is really curvy, nice ride I've been told. If going to High Point you'll probably come pretty close to my parts (Hickory / Newton) HWY 321 can be decent ride adn with road work it should be done by that time.

Ranger...now those are soem heavy duty gloves. My old leather ones seem do the trick for now but I haven't put them though any test.

Quack...My first bike was 2002 883 Custom. I bought it as a college graduation present for myself. Rode the piss out of that thing. I traded it on the 2005 Road King Custom during May of 2005. Like the bike, more powerfull bike but hte sportster was light and fun to ride.


----------

